# Third preganancy, what are the differences



## Spaggy37

Hi there, i just thought i ould ask what didferent experiences each mum had with subsequent pregnancies, i am 9 weeks according to me and the midwifes(ticker shows different) and i swear i can feel my uterus poking over the top of the pelvis already, am i going loopy or is this possible????


----------



## Eternal

This is my third pregnancy, second was a loss though at 11 weeks. However thsi pregnancy had been different to my previous two, its been easier in many ways although ive had much more complications and even life threatening conditions. but its been easier dispite the fact its twins! 

have you had an early scan? saying that my twins stayed low for quite some times, think until i was 14 weeks. but the more pregnancies you have the quicker your body adapts so could just be that. good luck x


----------



## FeistyMom

My uterus seemed to be palpable much earlier with #3 too, but I never did find out if it was just my imagination or actually there.

Heartburn was less for the most part, and body aches/pains were non-existent until 3rd tri. Now hips/pelvis hurts more than in either previous pregnancy. Baby also is carrying lower than my first two. In some ways I was moodier this time around (but there were other non-baby related factors to that), but I & OH were more prepared to deal with my moods so they have caused less stress at home.

Work has been next to impossible though - I have baby brain BIG time, and find myself about 50% effective at work - or less some days, as I daydream about baby, think about my todo list, check baby websites and forums...

Also have this nagging urge to learn to knit. :shrug:


----------



## mom22boys

This one is my third, I have not had nasty ms yet! I have had awful cramps right after I found out, they went away! I am not as tired with this one as I was with the other two. I cry all the time! My son was watching UP and I started crying! My clothes are already fitting (my pants) tight around the middle, could be in my head! I am almost 7 weeks! Plus my legs are swelling! Already! I never had that with the other two!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

This is my fourth pregnancy and everything being well will be my third child. I am only 15 weeks but massive. I think the old adominal muscles are a little lax.


----------



## MrsN

This is my third and tbh I think its a LOT worse than with my other 2. I did get really big very soon on, but thats seemed to have slowed right down now. I get a lot more aches and pains (midwife said its because everything is more relaxed now, so you feel every twinge more) and I'm permanently very uncomfortable. My other 2 are girls and this one is a boy, but so far this is definitely the worst pregnancy I've had xx


----------



## chasemanzmum

This one I am 28 weeks on and having really severe mood swings. Really bad heart-burn and sciatica (which I never had with other 2). And occasionally my belly button pops out a little bit but only when he pushes against my stomache.


----------



## AimeeM

This is my third baby 5th pregnancy and my uterus was also high early. The MW said that is normal. I have felt sicker this time in since coming into the 3rd tri. Also mt hips back have not coped as well this time!


----------

